# Current background on your desktop



## Simo (Aug 22, 2018)

OK, at work, I'm using this, on the two monitors in my 'office space'...and I put it on all 6 computers at the main info/checkout desk, when I opened...I figure with the semester starting, the library needs Pony Magic! Oddly, they were just on the default setting, so this looks semi-official:


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 23, 2018)

Usually I make my background a monochrome color so I can spot the icons easily in a hurry. Not all that interesting, but it does make life easier. I'll probably switch it up when I get a new computer.


----------



## JackWheezy (Aug 23, 2018)

some vaporwave mountains


----------



## Joni (Aug 23, 2018)

I have this lost place photo I took.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 23, 2018)

I have default windows desktop but this thread reminded me of one guy that whenever he wanted his mother out of his room he was setting photo of his own shit in toilet as wallpaper. Well... it worked


----------



## Joni (Aug 23, 2018)

I just changed it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 23, 2018)

Here is mine.


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 23, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> View attachment 38199


I love that!

Mine is a no-brainer:


----------



## MEDDL3r (Aug 23, 2018)

My current background is a photo of a sunrise when I was in Florida.


----------



## Reiv (Aug 23, 2018)

I made this myself.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 23, 2018)

Steamy commission from Vivziepop


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 23, 2018)

I liked the fox (Mr.Todd) from Peter Rabbit.  He’s cute.


----------



## Simo (Aug 23, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> View attachment 38207
> 
> I liked the fox (Mr.Todd) from Peter Rabbit.  He’s cute.



Those teeth!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 23, 2018)

My screen saver for my cell


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Those teeth!



I know... <3 <3 <3


----------



## JackWheezy (Aug 23, 2018)

i changed it cuz it was really bright to this, hope yall like it.


----------



## Joni (Aug 27, 2018)

Simo said:


> OK, at work, I'm using this, on the two monitors in my 'office space'...and I put it on all 6 computers at the main info/checkout desk, when I opened...I figure with the semester starting, the library needs Pony Magic! Oddly, they were just on the default setting, so this looks semi-official:



I changed my dad's background to that picture, but he doesn't like it


----------



## Deathless (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm sorta obsessed with this band haha


----------



## Connery (Aug 28, 2018)

Space c:


----------



## Canis Dirus (Aug 31, 2018)

Image source


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 5, 2018)

Well, I have a whole folder for backgrounds, but the current one is this


----------



## BlueGrrr (Sep 7, 2018)

<< >> <<


----------



## Valaska (Sep 8, 2018)

I like AESTHETICS.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Sep 8, 2018)

Credit goes to the artist kravalioness of course.


----------



## rknight (Sep 9, 2018)

my baby:


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 9, 2018)

Some art I painted.


----------



## Deathless (Sep 10, 2018)

I'm on my old shitty laptop due to my newer one being repaired. This is the background on this one:


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Littlefoot505 (Sep 29, 2018)

I'll add some of the wallpapers for my other desktop environments and OS's later, but here's the one I've got on the GNOME desktop environment on Ubuntu (what I'm currently using). It's a picture I took a few weeks ago at the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Xitheon (Sep 29, 2018)

It's from Richard Dawkin's _The Ancestor's Tale._


----------



## linkmaster647 (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm a nerd so I have the Lord of the Rings one right now... _*blep*
_
I was also considering switching to a more foxy background. Which one do you guys like more?


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 30, 2018)

Okay! I decided!

I took the fox photo and applied some image editing magic to it! It is my new desktop! The file size is pretty large so I had to upload it to google drive to share it here. I like it! : D


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 30, 2018)

Awsome Kenket art that totally 100% isn't Robin Hood, just some foxface in a tunic with a bow.






As for my phone, I have a shrunk-down version of this photo I took of a Merchan Navy Class


----------



## Irhileth (Sep 30, 2018)

In my notebook since 2016. I'm doing more things since then.


----------



## Joni (Oct 1, 2018)

Irhileth said:


> In my notebook since 2016. I'm doing more things since then.


Hey, that's a good idea. I'm sure it's very motivating


----------



## DivinePrince (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## NRS174 (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## BlueGrrr (Oct 5, 2018)

Saw a meme on y0utube....couldn't resist it so made my own XD


----------



## Joni (Oct 6, 2018)

BlueGrrr said:


> Saw a meme on y0utube....couldn't resist it so made my own XDView attachment 43229


HAHAHA. It's great


----------



## Kinare (Oct 6, 2018)

Currently this on my laptop: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



With multiple other Monster Hunter wallpapers cycling in every hour.

Currently this on my desktop:


----------



## Saiko (Oct 9, 2018)

On my desktop, I now use a screenshot I took in Elite Dangerous.


----------



## Dancy (Oct 10, 2018)

_this is my desktop background._
_



_​


----------



## Dancy (Oct 10, 2018)

_forgot to add my laptop wallpaper, lol._
_



_​


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 10, 2018)

All these cute and amazing wallpapers. And I just have sharks in bikinis. :V


----------



## modfox (Oct 10, 2018)

dont ask


----------



## Illuminaughty (Oct 11, 2018)

Art by TheMinttu


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 11, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> Art by TheMinttu


I thought I was the only one that plays TF2 xP


----------



## Brad.Fowler (Oct 14, 2018)

This is just a screenshot of some hacker I saw on Bullet Force that I was gonna report, my background use to be furry NSFW but then I changed it to this cause I was too lazy to change it to something interesting. If I'm able to, I want to change it to just a picture of my fursona (Which I'm working on) licking a Scar-H


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## ComradeFlop (Oct 15, 2018)

As you can see, I am all about that _aesthetic_


----------



## katalistik (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Skychickens (Oct 16, 2018)

Just what it is until I make one with my sona. It's a bit more busy than I usually like.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 18, 2018)

My current desktop background is a photo of Amtrak electric locomotive #945 at the Illinois Railway Museum near Rockford, IL. I didn't take the photo sadly, a museum volunteer did.
My background was Tail Terrier from "Krypto the Superdog" for a while, and it may go back to that at some point.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## BlueGrrr (Nov 15, 2018)

Updated my desktop in keeping with the "Oh no! it's IE!...panic!" meme that tickled me (furry edition XD)


----------



## Deathless (Nov 16, 2018)

Changed it up a bit! God I love this band <3


----------



## DivinePrince (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Scales42 (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## modfox (Nov 18, 2018)

installed a SSD


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Sapphire-Wolf (Nov 27, 2018)

I use this background for most of my devices:


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 3, 2018)

Only have this sergal thingy as my wallpaper for now.
I'm kinda just looking for a good wallpaper that I can stick to, for a while.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Dec 4, 2018)

^
Opening screen




^
Actual home screen

Took me 8,000 freaking times to resize this thing for this forum to allow me to post it.


----------



## Clippit (Dec 6, 2018)

I've had better ones, but here's the latest:


----------



## reptile logic (Dec 19, 2018)

One of my old-bike builds; photo taken in Oak Creek Canyon, Arizona, 2005, by my friend Ken Nikolai. 1969 Harley XLCH


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 21, 2019)

EDIT: Artist is FluffKevlar.


----------



## Deathless (Jul 21, 2019)

I just changed it today, and I just realized Kakyoin is being kicked...


----------



## RossTheRottie (Jul 21, 2019)

How about some burning oil wells?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 21, 2019)

Foxxo wearing a scarf!


----------



## Niru the Husky (Jul 21, 2019)

Not exactly my background, but I can't find it anymore ^^ Sth. Like that


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 21, 2019)

This is a photograph I took east of Svalbard.


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 23, 2019)

Hmm I'm unable to link my background screenshot here


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 23, 2019)

Been this one for a while now


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 23, 2019)

I'm currently using this image:


 
Artwork is by:
Userpage of Timedo -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 23, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I'm currently using this image:
> View attachment 66398
> Artwork is by:
> Userpage of Timedo -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


It's you! ^w^


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 23, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> It's you! ^w^


It most certainly is! With tea!


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 23, 2019)

heres my boring desktop


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 23, 2019)

I use this:

I took this picture mehself (San Luis dunes in Colorado)


----------



## Render (Jul 24, 2019)

This. I slightly edited the original piece and pref it centered on black instead of scaled.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 24, 2019)

Sorry, but when I screenshot my desktop but the size limit doesn't let me paste it... Heh...
So, I can paste only images, that are showing on my desktop


----------



## rekcerW (Jul 24, 2019)

Canis Dirus said:


> Image source


weirdass vertical expansion loops 
they don't do that like that here.. amazing rendition though, unless it's just filters applied to a photo, but holy shiznat if not


https://imgur.com/IwqBUF5


BG tho


----------



## S.A.F.I (Oct 7, 2019)

Three monitor setup... (Not in the traditional sense)


 

All pictures I took... Top 2 are my girlfriend, bottom is a random stray cat that we feed (and neuter... Don't worry we're not those people)


----------



## Wabbajax (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Keefur (Oct 7, 2019)

I usually have something deep space related.  How about the Cat's Eye Nebula (of course).


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 7, 2019)

Haven't been on my desktop in months, but this is what I've been using.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 7, 2019)

OK... It ate my last image and then I accidentally put the wrong one up...Let me try again.
Cat's eye nebula.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Oct 11, 2019)

I was super stoked to see this


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 11, 2019)

One of my good photos.


----------



## Joni (Oct 11, 2019)

Joni said:


> I just changed it.
> View attachment 38163


Never changed it since then. Apart from not being level, I think it's the best photo I took.


----------



## Flora1997 (Oct 13, 2019)

Simo said:


> OK, at work, I'm using this, on the two monitors in my 'office space'...and I put it on all 6 computers at the main info/checkout desk, when I opened...I figure with the semester starting, the library needs Pony Magic! Oddly, they were just on the default setting, so this looks semi-official:


----------



## Flora1997 (Oct 13, 2019)

Does a cell phone home screen background count (i do not take credit for the picture)


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 18, 2019)

Here you go.


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 21, 2019)

My main monitor and my drawing tablet.  I like to keep it simple.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 21, 2019)

Flora1997 said:


> Does a cell phone home screen background count (i do not take credit for the picture)


Yes, because narcissism.


----------



## justlexi (Oct 21, 2019)

Just the usual background of a green tent in the mountain.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 22, 2019)

From the movie "Dunkirk"


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 22, 2019)

This picture of a bat, heavily edited by me


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 22, 2019)

I got this triple monitor Dark Side Of The Moon background


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 22, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> I got this triple monitor Dark Side Of The Moon background
> View attachment 73712



That sounds rad as heck, I kinda want to see the whole setup now


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 22, 2019)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> That sounds rad as heck, I kinda want to see the whole setup now


Here you go! Nothing too fancy


----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Q2DM1 (Oct 23, 2019)

(how the living hell do I attach files directly from my PC? I had to log into steam via browser and dig into my profile to find this)

Its my company truck from American Truck Simulator, but a lot of people mistake it for GTA V lol. I'm probably going to change it soon, since it's been that image for a while. I like to keep things fresh.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 23, 2019)

Q2DM1 said:


> (how the living hell do I attach files directly from my PC? I had to log into steam via browser and dig into my profile to find this)
> 
> Its my company truck from American Truck Simulator, but a lot of people mistake it for GTA V lol. I'm probably going to change it soon, since it's been that image for a while. I like to keep things fresh.


Hey, is that GTA V?


----------



## Heppi (Oct 24, 2019)

Jut a woman who...strives for better future, I guess~


----------



## Q2DM1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Hey, is that GTA V?


XD

I have a new pic to better show off the game. I found a second screenshot folder that had better quality images in it.


----------



## Sirocco~ (Oct 26, 2019)

The lovely forests of New Zealand


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Oct 26, 2019)

Mecha-Owl


----------



## DRGN Juno (Oct 26, 2019)

Grapple boi fanart (not OC)


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 27, 2019)

just got this from youtube


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Oct 27, 2019)

Idk, I just seem to like Apple's default wallpapers and change them every two months or so. This is the one I'm using now:


----------



## Godzilla (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Oct 29, 2019)

The default Ubuntu 19.04 background. I'm too lazy to change it ^^


----------



## KairanD (Oct 31, 2019)

I use two monitors. And yes, this is Windows 10.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 31, 2019)

new wallpaper!


----------



## KairanD (Nov 12, 2019)

Now with just one monitor.


----------



## Marcl (Dec 4, 2019)

Once I find it, I'll post it, but Windows 7 default landscape collection x3


----------



## cerulean_blues (Dec 4, 2019)

This really lovely one!


----------



## strifeyy (Dec 5, 2019)

mine is this lovely art piece i got of my darling boys from artfight this year!!


----------



## Elon Flow (Dec 13, 2019)

...


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 13, 2019)

Mine is when Benny shoots you in Fallout New Vegas.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 27, 2019)

Wallpaper engine is the best thing.
Edit:Fuck Ez Gif


----------



## Copy Mirror (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Apr 11, 2020)

ooof  I made fluff up


----------



## WXYZ (Apr 11, 2020)

Just this.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Apr 11, 2020)

KawaiiPersona said:


> View attachment 84530


Are we posting Beta-versions of Windows systems now? ^^


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Apr 11, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> Are we posting Beta-versions of Windows systems now? ^^


But mine's still better because of the system sounds xd
(and I have them on my Windows 10)


----------



## Toasty9399 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Apr 11, 2020)

KawaiiPersona said:


> But mine's still better because of the system sounds xd
> (and I have them on my Windows 10)


Didn't know that was a contest xD
(Screenshot isn't mine anyways) ^^
I think Neptune used the Win2K sounds, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Apr 11, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> Didn't know that was a contest xD
> (Screenshot isn't mine anyways) ^^
> I think Neptune used the Win2K sounds, but I'm not sure.


You should check out Windows Longhorn system sounds, it sounds like the Heaven.


----------



## Thrashy (Apr 11, 2020)

KawaiiPersona said:


> You should check out Windows Longhorn system sounds, it sounds like the Heaven.


Longhorn was Vista Beta, right?


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Apr 11, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> Longhorn was Vista Beta, right?


Yep.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 11, 2020)

Photo I took east of Edgeoeya I think.


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 11, 2020)

Cosmic microwave background - Wikipedia

8Ð​


----------



## Deathless (Apr 11, 2020)

My desktop background is Haken's (my favorite band) new album logo!


 

Also just because I really wanna show off my super awesome Clone Hero background


----------



## Mambi (Apr 11, 2020)

Simo said:


> OK, at work, I'm using this, on the two monitors in my 'office space'...and I put it on all 6 computers at the main info/checkout desk, when I opened...I figure with the semester starting, the library needs Pony Magic! Oddly, they were just on the default setting, so this looks semi-official:




I love it! <smiles radiantly>


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Mambi (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 11, 2020)

As a dragon, I am naturally drawn to castles~


----------



## Simo (Apr 11, 2020)

Mambi said:


> I love it! <smiles radiantly>


 
Now I have the same one at home, very cheery!

Also, I like that the ponies have broken through that Windows 'blah' look : P


----------



## Narri (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## GroovySpaceFox (Apr 15, 2020)

I had this as my wallpaper on an old Windows 98 Compaq that I have but had to replace it because it was slowing down my desktop.


----------



## hara-surya (Apr 17, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> Longhorn was Vista Beta, right?



Kinda, sorta. It was a moonshot project Microsoft had for a future version of Windows that then-current hardware couldn't handle. Among other things was a new filing system called WinFS that would incorporate a relational database to help make file searches more useful. The complications with Windows XP security kept pulling developers away from until they realized they needed to get something out yesterday, ducted taped over the worst problems and crapped out Vista.

Apparently the plans for WinFS were shelved entirely, some of the tech incorporated into their SQL server software, some of it merged into updated versions of NTFS and the rest simply shelved. Not to get into a filing system holy war, but for consumer operating systems NTFS is still the most advanced until Apple's APFS is fully functional.


----------



## ZeroGHero (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## FurOnTheSide (Apr 18, 2020)

ZeroGHero said:


> Snip


'Tis an undead favorite..


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 17, 2021)

Fuck the Wobbies tbh


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Sep 17, 2021)

This ych I had done of mine and one of my friend's OCs. Mirelle is their FA!


----------



## Eremurus (Sep 17, 2021)

Thanks again @Vinfang


----------



## Pomorek (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 18, 2021)

At the moment it's a photo I took of a polar bear.


----------



## fernshiine (Sep 18, 2021)

Zorome and Miku from Darling In The FranXX!


----------



## Deathless (Sep 22, 2021)

Leatherface is literally everywhere. My desktop and my phone/tablet lock screens!


----------



## NOCO94 (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Regret (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Neothoren (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 30, 2021)

Black. 
Just all black.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 30, 2021)

Scaled it down a bit, but it's some more art by Andrea Boscolo.


----------



## Maur (Sep 30, 2021)

A flat wall of #373f42


----------



## Khafra (Sep 30, 2021)

I like this album cover a lot, though I hate how bright it is late at night.


----------



## CoffeeCat_ (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

is... is that a Tyrion Lannister action figure


----------



## Outré (Oct 3, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> is... is that a Tyrion Lannister action figure


Yeah. I think he would be a good team up with Falkor from the never ending story.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

I just didn't know they were making action figures for GoT but I suppose they would, really (if they're doing Funko Pops, they're doing action figures too likely)


----------



## Outré (Oct 3, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I just didn't know they were making action figures for GoT but I suppose they would, really (if they're doing Funko Pops, they're doing action figures too likely)


Yeah. They were selling them at Barnes & Noble of all places. I actually got it a while ago so I don’t know if they still have them. I just got Tyrion. He was my favorite character on the show, so I just had to have it when I saw it.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> Yeah. They were selling them at Barnes & Noble of all places. I actually got it a while ago so I don’t know if they still have them. I just got Tyrion. He was my favorite character on the show, so I just had to have it when I saw it.


Tyrion is one of the most genuinely likable and human characters in the books, he's mostly a decent person so I'm pretty sure Martin is going to kill him off or make him suffer even more because Martin likes doing that


----------



## Outré (Oct 3, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Tyrion is one of the most genuinely likable and human characters in the books, he's mostly a decent person so I'm pretty sure Martin is going to kill him off or make him suffer even more because Martin likes doing that


I really need to read the rest of the books I’ve only read the first. It will be interesting to see how differently that it ends. I’m not somebody who actually hated the ending of the TV show though. It wasn’t exactly what I wanted but it seemed fitting.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 3, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> I really need to read the rest of the books I’ve only read the first. It will be interesting to see how differently that it ends. I’m not somebody who actually hated the ending of the TV show though. It wasn’t exactly what I wanted but it seemed fitting.


I was pretty unhappy about some of the changes in the HBO series.  Jaime is already an ass without any changes and his arc already humbles him a bit for being an ass, the changes they made just turn him into a complete monster for no other reason than shock value.  We already have Cersei, the Boltons, the Freys and Gregor Clegane for "designated irredeemable monster" characters for fuck's sake.

E: hell Jaime already HAS a monster moment in the books why the fuck are they adding "rapist" to that


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Oct 4, 2021)

A photo I took in 2020. Quality was not great to start with as its a freehand shot with a 2-5second exposure I think.


----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## The-Courier (Nov 5, 2021)




----------

